# Fall Saugeye Bite!



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

I know it’s still September and I know the weather has only been cooled down for a few days now. But I wanted to start a thread for what every Saugeye guy lives for, the fall bite. Where the bite gets good and magic can happen in order to land a true a monster.

I fished Alum the four days ago and the bite was tough did manage a few nice keepers but really had to work for them.

Also hit Indian yesterday and did really well once I found the fish.

Feel free to post here how your outings went. It can be as simple as water temps at a certain lake/river. It has been really quite on this site for sometime. And I figured instead of sitting back and watching it I would try and invite some fresh life back into the Central Ohio Thread.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Man those are some hogs. I do well on numbers at atwood, but we just don't seem to get em that size. Whats everyones go to presentation for the fall bite? Still trying to improve and learn this jerkbait bite.


----------



## matticito

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> I know it’s still September and I know the weather has only been cooled down for a few days now. But I wanted to start a thread for what every Saugeye guy lives for, the fall bite. Where the bite gets good and magic can happen in order to land a true a monster.
> 
> I fished Alum the four days ago and the bite was tough did manage a few nice keepers but really had to work for them.
> 
> Also hit Indian yesterday and did really well once I found the fish.
> 
> Feel free to post here how your outings went. It can be as simple as water temps at a certain lake/river. It has been really quite on this site for sometime. And I figured instead of sitting back and watching it I would try and invite some fresh life back into the Central Ohio Thread.
> View attachment 495655
> View attachment 495664


Nice slab in there too.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Yes I have been seeing reports that saugeye are starting to transition to their fall patterns already. Those are some nice fish too. 👌


----------



## dbortolani

Anyone target them in the fall from shore at either Alum or Hoover?


----------



## codger

I know they do at Alum and I can't imagine they don't at Hoover. I went after the saugeye at Alum from the bank a few times last fall/early winter with (very) limited success. That's not to say someone with the knowledge, technique, and baits would have limited success. Quite the contrary, I witnessed some really nice ones taken from the bank. Just not by me


----------



## Gottagofishn

If you’re targeting Saugeye from shore, darkness is your friend. If you haven’t already read the “Rainy night bite jerks limit” read it. There is three lifetimes of info in there.


----------



## fishslim

Hit some last night late at Alum from shore. Weather and winds have reaked havoc on the lake for 4 or 5 days.
Lake is changing and fish are adjusting.
Ones I got last night were not on the top of flats or points but suspended around 8 to 10 feet off the edges in deeper water.
They hit a 3.25 big joshy swimbait on 1/8 oz jig. Counted it down to 8 and slow steady reeled it back. Solid hits they know its close to time to turn on the feedbag.2 hits in jerkbait a #13 chrome and black orange belly tuned with alittle lead wrapped on middle shank to slow the rise of bait.

Cast if out pulled it down and pretty much a slow steady reel with a quick pause and twitch of rod then steady reel.

They are waking up water temps keep dropping bite will keep getting better. Tight lines


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Those are some nice eyes! How big was big one?


----------



## Creek Warrior

Took the boat up to Indian yesterday to start my pursuit of this years the “fall-eyes” and was able to land some quality fish, several shorts on the outing but was a great trip! Kept four fish total for tonight’s dinner. Largest fish was just over 21”, the biggest I have caught at Indian lake in several years. Picked her up throwing a crank bait and she absolutely inhaled it, to the point the treble hooks got caught in her gills and had to break out the long pliers to get it out. All the fish came from “open water” and all day had to battle the wind trying to stay put in my “decked out” 1436 Jon boat. I will be doing some more night time adventures this year than years past and will report back with results!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Creek Warrior said:


> Took the boat up to Indian yesterday to start my pursuit of this years the “fall-eyes” and was able to land some quality fish, several shorts on the outing but was a great trip! Kept four fish total for tonight’s dinner. Largest fish was just over 21”, the biggest I have caught at Indian lake in several years. Picked her up throwing a crank bait and she absolutely inhaled it, to the point the treble hooks got caught in her gills and had to break out the long pliers to get it out. All the fish came from “open water” and all day had to battle the wind trying to stay put in my “decked out” 1436 Jon boat. I will be doing some more night time adventures this year than years past and will report back with results!


Looks like you should enter the indian saugeye slam😉


----------



## Nemo7

Great thread. I did some night-fishing at Alum last weekend. That's my first time ever fishing there. I fished the upper end. Stupid me, I had no idea there was so much grass in the lake. I didn't adapt very well. I managed one small saugeye trolling cranks then wound up switching over to crappie because I "accidentally" caught a couple tanks. Wound up catching a half dozen dandies and a handful more smaller crappie over the next couple hours.

Up in NW Ohio where I live, my best saugeye bite last fall was pretty simple: trolling crankbaits along riprap banks in up-ground reservoirs in spots where I found the most baitfish. I'll probably do a lot more of that this fall too, since I love pulling cranks, but I'm really looking forward to doing some more exploring at Buckeye and Alum before winter.

Just got a new boat too. Can't wait to get some saugeye slime on it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Nemo7 said:


> Great thread. I did some night-fishing at Alum last weekend. That's my first time ever fishing there. I fished the upper end. Stupid me, I had no idea there was so much grass in the lake. I didn't adapt very well. I managed one small saugeye trolling cranks then wound up switching over to crappie because I "accidentally" caught a couple tanks. Wound up catching a half dozen dandies and a handful more smaller crappie over the next couple hours.
> 
> Up in NW Ohio where I live, my best saugeye bite last fall was pretty simple: trolling crankbaits along riprap banks in up-ground reservoirs in spots where I found the most baitfish. I'll probably do a lot more of that this fall too, since I love pulling cranks, but I'm really looking forward to doing some more exploring at Buckeye and Alum before winter.
> 
> Just got a new boat too. Can't wait to get some saugeye slime on it.


Imo concentrate on the south and middle pools of Alum for the fall bite. Lots of shallow points and flats without weeds there. Plenty of saugeye to be caught in the north pole but better success rates south I believe. The tops of weeds will start dying soon and shallow stick baits and running swim baits over the tops of weeds will produce. Good luck, you’ll love Alum one day and hate it the next.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Put an absolute beat down on them tonight!


----------



## matticito

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 495885
> Put an absolute beat down on them tonight!


Nice looking perch!


----------



## Jim white

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 495885
> Put an absolute beat down on them tonight!


 Nice one's Brandon 👍


----------



## Bitrunner

I fished Alum today (south pool), didn't get anything, I was very windy and I was targeting the coves. What is everyone catching them on?


----------



## fishless

Bitrunner said:


> I fished Alum today (south pool), didn't get anything, I was very windy and I was targeting the coves. What is everyone catching them on?


Fished Atwood today,three largemouth,two Crappie and two Saugeye . Jig and minnow


----------



## Dovans

Fished Buckeye Today and was skunked. Someone else caught a mess of them. So my theory is that saugeye are not in the main lake.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Bitrunner said:


> I fished Alum today (south pool), didn't get anything, I was very windy and I was targeting the coves. What is everyone catching them on?


Minnows


Dovans said:


> Fished Buckeye Today and was skunked. Someone else caught a mess of them. So my theory is that saugeye are not in the main lake.


i saw Doug got a bunch with his famous “jigging method” he would of been on main lake. Typically they are main lake early and move back further as water gets colder in my experience. From what I’ve seen buckeye is about 2-3 degrees warmer than Indian, which at this temp can make all the difference.


----------



## Craw-dad

Fished Alum from banks Thur and Sat nights. No saugeye. Saturday found a couple 11"+ crappie suspended over drop off on 4&5" sticks. Gotta love 35° Temps headed our way. Check your line and tune the sticks! 

Good Luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher

"special jigging technique" 🤣🤣🤣

So I admit. I have not been on buckeye since early summer. But I've been fishing it forever. don't overlook both the back waters and the main lake no matter how far along we are into the fall. Of coarse there is a certain time of year a lot of the bait fish move into the canals,coves,feeders. But at buckeye lake it could be actually deeper in some of the coves than the main lake. Therefore not Cooling down faster than the main lake. 
Plus until then the shad are scattered like crazy all over the lake. In all the coves,all the channels,and all over the main lake. You will find fish evenly distributed in both. 
Infact I have stopped this line of thinking all together when fishing buckeye. Because I've learned over the years on any given day they could be in the backwaters or the main lake. 
Also don't assume because pics of fish are taken in main lake they were caught in main lake. That boat is hard to hide in out there😉...


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeyefisher said:


> "special jigging technique" 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> So I admit. I have not been on buckeye since early summer. But I've been fishing it forever. don't overlook both the back waters and the main lake no matter how far along we are into the fall. Of coarse there is a certain time of year a lot of the bait fish move into the canals,coves,feeders. But at buckeye lake it could be actually deeper in some of the coves than the main lake. Therefore not Cooling down faster than the main lake.
> Plus until then the shad are scattered like crazy all over the lake. In all the coves,all the channels,and all over the main lake. You will find fish evenly distributed in both.
> Infact I have stopped this line of thinking all together when fishing buckeye. Because I've learned over the years on any given day they could be in the backwaters or the main lake.
> Also don't assume because pics of fish are taken in main lake they were caught in main lake. That boat is hard to hide in out there😉...


Last Saturday he was fishing about 20 yards from me a a friend and it was not the main lake not even close


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Last Saturday he was fishing about 20 yards from me a a friend and it was not the main lake not even close


Ya i think everyone pretty much knows his daily milk runs.... 
You saving any fish for me when I finally start hitting it again?
How's the water color looking? Did it get to green this summer? The last few summers it's been great. I'm normally shooting toons for crappie out there in August just couldn't make it.


----------



## scarbz21

Yeah i made a 2 hour trek each way last year to "learn" his "jigging method". Honestly it works I've caught fish all over especially saugeye doing it. I can assure you when i was down there we didn't fish the main lake ha ha. I've been catching quite a few throwing metal so far this year from shore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

scarbz21 said:


> Yeah i made a 2 hour trek each way last year to "learn" his "jigging method". Honestly it works I've caught fish all over especially saugeye doing it. I can assure you when i was down there we didn't fish the main lake ha ha. I've been catching quite a few throwing metal so far this year from shore.


I am in no way hating on his "special jigging method". I have adopted a similar presentation with similar baits. And it does flat out catch them. 
But to be honest this "special method" has been around for ages. I would more refer to it as a "confident jigging method". He is confident in what he does. And that's what it takes to catch fish. 
I don't in any way think it's the best way to catch fish. The best way imo is what is catching the most fish at the time. 
There are days a straight reeled paddle tail out produces a snap jigged straight tail. Or days a casted a shad rap will out produce them all. Never know....


----------



## scarbz21

I 100% agree. I mean I have caught fish using his EXACT method but i have caught a good number of fish this year using other tactics as well (metal). I have used seaguar fluoro with a loop knot and killed perch and eyes at Atwood jigging a power minnow worked just as well as the Berkley Vanish and uni knot. Not hating on his method either, it works and ive caught fish on it. Just my two cents on it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Bobby, the water has been a better then nominal it’s not pee soup color and the fish are at the beginnings of the fall time eating patterns. The best place so far is at (by pm only) but it only a short paddle from the kayak ramp.🤔 using a vibe for the most part and that new ZMan willow vibe with a big joshy green glow perch on it….. But I don’t have any special jigging techniques for the main lake 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Creek Warrior

Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


----------



## HappySnag

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


you need second rod with 80# braid.


----------



## Jim white

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


Take pics of them an boat an report them


----------



## 1basshunter

My wife and the boys went fishing with me today we got some fish all was 15 to16 inches long using a vibe and a ZMan Willow leaf Chatter bait. The vibe was just a slow steady retrieve and the ZMan was a lift and drop. And not a soul on the main lake. (Just saying) 🤣


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


Sometimes in the clear water you can watch them side swipe your bait with their body, so annoying.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


I would have taken off the jerkbait and flung the heaviest sinker or lure you don't mind losing. They would get the idea pretty quickly.


----------



## HappySnag

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


i have solution for your problem.
take with you 1/4" nilon roap put biger slip bober on roap and hevy sinker for casting that out.
you will see the bober,you will know where to cast anybody wil hang the lure on your rope.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Went back out this morning, in hopes my spot from yesterday would still produce, sadly the shad were not there today, and the saugeyes must have packed up and moved on as well. Had to do some moving around but managed to pick up two keepers. Jerkbait was not the ticket this morning, had to down size to a 2.3 Joshy, quickly swimming it just beneath the water’s surface.


----------



## Bitrunner

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Minnows
> 
> i saw Doug got a bunch with his famous “jigging method” he would of been on main lake. Typically they are main lake early and move back further as water gets colder in my experience. From what I’ve seen buckeye is about 2-3 degrees warmer than Indian, which at this temp can make all the difference.


Where are people finding them on Alum? I was looking in the coves in the south pool. With minnows are you putting them on slip bobbers?


----------



## Kyle46n

Will the special jigging technique catch them for me even if I’m not around saugeye?


----------



## HappySnag

Kyle46n said:


> Will the special jigging technique catch them for me even if I’m not around saugeye?


there is two way to do that.
1 you have to find fish to catch them.
2 you stay in one spot and weight for the fish come true.
some time i do beter when i stay and some time i do beter when i moove.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Kyle46n said:


> Will the special jigging technique catch them for me even if I’m not around saugeye?


I've heard the special jigging technique catches them in muddy mud puddles.


----------



## odell daniel

Creek Warrior said:


> Got out early this morning and did some work! Was able to locate some shad and wind blown area, I threw several swims and jerks baits out there until I found what they wanted, smithwick purple darter worked slowly. The bite was super light, I missed several, which always amazes me when there are 3 treble hooks. Several shorts, we’re handled but was able to walk away with three in the cooler. Only reason I walked away was a nearby boat saw me pulling them in, and no joke moved right in and literally cut me off. Being only on the bank this trip not much I could do but give them a few words. I suppose I could’ve casted the jerk bait up at them to let them have it but then risk loosing it 🤣. No reason to let a few goobers ruin the trip, I’ll just wait and go back again tomorrow morning.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Another indian limit tonight, released 14-15 perch over 8 inches. Kept a pair of 11 1/2 inch crappie and perch. Wind absolutely died so I tried a new 2 inch crankbait and it was on!


----------



## Creek Warrior

Just got home with a limit, tonight’s was a lot quicker than last night. Yesterday’s hours of searching paid off twice. I was ready for them tonight, I knew where they were holding and as soon as the wind and rain came in, it was instant. Almost like the saugeye read their text books, for once! Nailed two back to back 20” fish!! Will show some pics tomorrow morning when I pull them out of the cooler to clean them.


----------



## 614fisher

Nice fish fellas, looking to get out on the deeper reservoirs next couple days. Hope I can find some action


----------



## Workingman

Got my first of the season this morning, hopefully a few more to come!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fished yesterday from 5:30-10pm. Weather wise it seemed like a good evening. Windy with occasional rain mixed in. Only caught 3 shorts from shore. Not sure if the barometric pressure being high and rising was the reason but it just sucked. Nobody else was out at the normal community spots so that should’ve been a sign. Did get to try out my new St. Croix Avid walleye rod and was pleased with it.


----------



## codger

Was thinking about doing some bank fishing this evening. Maybe I'll give it another day or so, then try.


----------



## Workingman

Codger, I'm bank bound also. I'd say give it a shot. I also caught a decent largemouth but that just always makes me disappointed that it's not a saugeye! Haha.


----------



## 1basshunter

Got 3 today using a vibe and lost 2


----------



## Gottagofishn

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Fished yesterday from 5:30-10pm. Weather wise it seemed like a good evening. Windy with occasional rain mixed in. Only caught 3 shorts from shore. Not sure if the barometric pressure being high and rising was the reason but it just sucked. Nobody else was out at the normal community spots so that should’ve been a sign. Did get to try out my new St. Croix Avid walleye rod and was pleased with it.


My current favorite for eyes… Nice rod.


----------



## skywayvett

Nice job Rob I haven't been out for 6 weeks


----------



## 1basshunter

skywayvett said:


> Nice job Rob I haven't been out for 6 weeks


Slacker


----------



## BrandonMiller526




----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 496799


Nice! Get them on the bait pictured? Looks fun...


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice! Get them on the bait pictured? Looks fun...


No, nor did I catch them on the kayak ramp at moundwood, but I got tired of finding people fishing my spots with the same bait


Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice! Get them on the bait pictured? Looks fun...


nope, on vibes and jerks. But got to keep the 20,000 people on the Fb page guessing🤣 my new favorite hobby is taking pics of fish at landmarks far from where I caught them, post to Fb, then come back the next night to see how many people tried to stalk my spot.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No, nor did I catch them on the kayak ramp at moundwood, but I got tired of finding people fishing my spots with the same bait
> 
> nope, on vibes and jerks. But got to keep the 20,000 people on the Fb page guessing🤣 my new favorite hobby is taking pics of fish at landmarks far from where I caught them, post to Fb, then come back the next night to see how many people tried to stalk my spot.


I wish more people on FB would do that. I’ve definitely lost some good spots cuz someone posted all over FB where they caught fish.


----------



## odell daniel

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No, nor did I catch them on the kayak ramp at moundwood, but I got tired of finding people fishing my spots with the same bait
> 
> nope, on vibes and jerks. But got to keep the 20,000 people on the Fb page guessing🤣 my new favorite hobby is taking pics of fish at landmarks far from where I caught them, post to Fb, then come back the next night to see how many people tried to stalk my spot.
> [/dumb post.....my bad, years ago I lost my favorite fishing hole to social media....


----------



## BrandonMiller526

odell daniel said:


> why even post? we all know their are fish being caught. F*&K fb


I have my marketing degree so the goal is to eventually combine that with fishing in some way. Posting helps show just how passionate and what I’m willing to do to make it. I definitely wouldn’t if it wasn’t for that.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Shot up to Indian yesterday to take ol Papaw out on the water, went up there to target crappie in hopes we could get after them like we use to back in the day, sadly we did not. On the way to another spot, we made a saugeye pit stop and picked up this creek chub!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No, nor did I catch them on the kayak ramp at moundwood, but I got tired of finding people fishing my spots with the same bait
> 
> nope, on vibes and jerks. But got to keep the 20,000 people on the Fb page guessing🤣 my new favorite hobby is taking pics of fish at landmarks far from where I caught them, post to Fb, then come back the next night to see how many people tried to stalk my spot.


Ya Im with Daniel,why post at all... Honestly me and a couple guys on here used to do this. But than we found out we was actually burning spots for people that don't post a thing on FB or here. So I simply show grass or sky in my background pics. 
Imo it was a shady move on our part and i regret doing it. 


Really tho I asked about the bait because I was curious if you caught them on a unique bait. That not many people toss. Never dawned on me you was trying get people guessing.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya Im with Daniel,why post at all... Honestly me and a couple guys on here used to do this. But than we found out we was actually burning spots for people that don't post a thing on FB or here. So I simply show grass or sky in my background pics.
> Imo it was a shady move on our part and i regret doing it.
> 
> 
> Really tho I asked about the bait because I was curious if you caught them on a unique bait. That not many people toss. Never dawned on me you was trying get people guessing.


Honestly I’m sure that style works, this specific one is just hard to work deeper than a foot.


----------



## Workingman

Speaking of unique baits, do any of you guys ever use a chatter bait? Seems like it would work until the water gets real cold? I tried one the other day and that's what I caught the largemouth on. I had a paddle tail on for trailer.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Workingman said:


> Speaking of unique baits, do any of you guys ever use a chatter bait? Seems like it would work until the water gets real cold? I tried one the other day and that's what I caught the largemouth on. I had a paddle tail on for trailer.


Yes! Especially the mini chatter bait. But more for the blade and the action it gives. Take the skirt off and nose hook a minnow or put your fav soft plastic on it. Works really well in super skinny water! Lift/drop lift/drop.


----------



## 1basshunter

Workingman said:


> Speaking of unique baits, do any of you guys ever use a chatter bait? Seems like it would work until the water gets real cold? I tried one the other day and that's what I caught the largemouth on. I had a paddle tail on for trailer.


Yes I do use them just cast it out and let it bottom then do the lift and drop it’s very affective technique


----------



## fishmeister

Do you find that low barometer/ crappy weather has an effect?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

fishmeister said:


> Do you find that low barometer/ crappy weather has an effect?


Yup


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishmeister said:


> Do you find that low barometer/ crappy weather has an effect?


I don't even know anymore! Typically this time of year into early spring(pre spawn) guys get pretty excited about nasty weather rolling in. And for the most part I am the same. I have had some of my best nights during snow/sleet/spitting rain. 
Some years it's like a major weather event set then off for the entire fall. One fall things was kind of slow with the bite window pretty short. Then we had a nasty weather system from a hurricane move in on us. And if you were out the night it moved in it was crazy good! But it also seemed almost every night after that was great. 
I've also been skunked many of times during these weather fronts. Only to go out a week later in nice steady warm weather and kill them. 
I caught 20+ last Sunday in September like weather. Not a cloud in the sky. Very little wind where I was. And 70°. And they was very aggressive in super shallow water.
From may thru summer I feel like you want the nice steady warm weather. And into August it seems the hotter and sunnier the better. So who really knows. I just go when I can anymore because you really never know.


----------



## scarbz21

Been having some moderate success throwing metal during the evenings. Still trying to figure it out! Might give deadsticking a jerkbait at night a try this weekend at a local northeast Ohio lake that has a few saugeye.


----------



## reeroy

Well put saugeyefisher in that ya gotta just go n on paper is just eye candy. Can't even begin to count how many times I broke speed limits n ran stop signs thinking I had it all figured out only to leave with tail between legs. Then other times just kinda on auto pilot going through the motions and find myself rocking n rollin


----------



## fishmeister

Thanks for the input Saugeyefisher and others. I used to slay sauger saugeye and walleye on the Ohio, but this lake fishing is different. I live 15 minutes from Buckeye, so I really need to start figuring this out.


----------



## Snookhunter52

I think wind driven current and bait is probably more of an indicator than barometric pressure. I rarely do well on lakes when there is little to no wind. I will also do well fishing up until the wind dies. Even in summer you need pleasure boaters to get the water stirred up to get a good bite going. If you position yourself right when the wind is blowing you'll do well.

It took awhile for me to understand buckeye also. If you focus in areas where the wind is forcing water into the canals, points or banks that are bowl shaped you will start to find fish.


----------



## odell daniel

Snookhunter52 said:


> I think wind driven current and bait is probably more of an indicator than barometric pressure. I rarely do well on lakes when there is little to no wind. I will also do well fishing up until the wind dies. Even in summer you need pleasure boaters to get the water stirred up to get a good bite going. If you position yourself right when the wind is blowing you'll do well.
> 
> It took awhile for me to understand buckeye also. If you focus in areas where the wind is forcing water into the canals, points or banks that are bowl shaped you will start to find fish.


Usually my best days and nights at Indian are when the wind is pushing water, at Moundwood the west wind push's water up the channel against the current, I've had a few good nights under those conditions. Seems like the worse the weather the better the bite.


----------



## 1basshunter

Some of the best times I’ve had fishing is really early in the mornings usually take the boat out and fish some well-known spots and do extremely well with or without wind my biggest indicator at night or early in the morning is finding bait fish jumping. Then I anchor down and usually and turn the Hydrowave on that usually gets the shad nervous once they are nervous the Saugeye’s become aggressive.


----------



## codger

1basshunter said:


> Then I anchor down and usually and turn the Hydrowave on


`
I read this and thought 'the what ?'. So, I had to look that one up. Seriously? They make fish callers now? I must be more behind the times than I thought, sitting in my canoe repeating 'Fishy, fishy, in the brook. Come and bite on codger's hook'.


----------



## 1basshunter

codger said:


> `
> I read this and thought 'the what ?'. So, I had to look that one up. Seriously? They make fish callers now? I must be more behind the times than I thought, sitting in my canoe repeating 'Fishy, fishy, in the brook. Come and bite on codger's hook'.


I don’t know if it works better then Fishy fishy in the brook come and bite codger’s hook. 🤣


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1basshunter said:


> Some of the best times I’ve had fishing is really early in the mornings usually take the boat out and fish some well-known spots and do extremely well with or without wind my biggest indicator at night or early in the morning is finding bait fish jumping. Then I anchor down and usually and turn the Hydrowave on that usually gets the shad nervous once they are nervous the Saugeye’s become aggressive.


Yeah sometimes it's not about the wind at all. But all about the shad. Last night once the sun started setting the wind completely shut down. But the water in front of me was at a constant rolling boil from all the shad being chased around. So I knew it was gonna be a good time.
I have heard 3 times now in the last two weeks. "There's to much shad in the water to catch fish". When that's exactly what others are looking for.


----------



## scarbz21

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah sometimes it's not about the wind at all. But all about the shad. Last night once the sun started setting the wind completely shut down. But the water in front of me was at a constant rolling boil from all the shad being chased around. So I knew it was gonna be a good time.
> I have heard 3 times now in the last two weeks. "There's to much shad in the water to catch fish". When that's exactly what others are looking for.




This happened to me last night. Caught a few as the sun was going down. As soon as it was dark I couldnt buy a bite- the wind stopped and no shad to be found the spot I was fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Things kind of slowed down for me this weekend. I know others caught despite the heat. Saterday fished with a friend in his boat. I caught 7 the few hours we was out. Than hopped off the boat with him and hit another shore spot and got 3 in 45 min.
Only hit 2 today an they was mid day. Nothing at dark.tried an area I haven't hit in over a week. Love the warmth but ready for next cool down!
Same baits as before blades/traps/swims. except no stick bait fish this weekend.


----------



## 1basshunter

Good morning guys,my weekend was great went fishing Friday after work with my neighbor that was looking to have a fish fry fish from 3 till 7 using vibes slow retrieve.


----------



## 1basshunter

And then Saturday morning at 6am I was trying to Reproduce the same thing!!!!!!! The same thing did not happen 😡had 4 or 5 on and off just as quick as they got on they Wes gone landed 2. Meanwhile my fishing partner was handing An A whipping on me😡😡😡😡😡😡 but that’s fishing


----------



## RodsInTheMud

That’s good stuff! My neighbor and I constantly take turns handing out the beat down! Can’t wipe the grin off when it’s your turn tho! Yup that’s fishing!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Hit my favorite deep water reservoir today. Things started out slow but after the third move I found a decent spot. Ended up getting 15 running 17” to 19”. No monsters but a good day jigging. Fuzzy grub worked well for me today, 22’ to 28’. They are hungry.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Way to go Al…..


----------



## scarbz21

Worth every cast.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Almost nothing on the planet is as good as a fresh fish dinner (except a shore lunch) after a day of catching!


----------



## RiparianRanger

What recipe is that, Scarbz?


----------



## scarbz21

RiparianRanger said:


> What recipe is that, Scarbz?
> [/Q





RiparianRanger said:


> What recipe is that, Scarbz?


super easy man. Just used zatarains fish seasoning. No egg wash or anything! Then dropped into some hot oil. Nothing magical brotha!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Another trip to the reservoir yesterday. Almost a carbon copy of the previous trip. A dozen Saugeye, a couple 11” perch, a channel cat and as a bonus, 8 Smallies. The smallies were hanging out around 25’ on the points. Beautiful day… I love fall fishing!


----------



## 1basshunter

Went out yesterday after work using a redeye shad at some lesser known spots on the lake and had a blast no monsters but nice keeper size but I don’t keep fish un less it for a friend. Them new suspending redeye sheds type baits was the big winner just casting it out and pulling it about 2ft and stopping it for about 5 seconds then pulling repeat. They usually hit it when I began to pull again


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## Dovans

whats the lake going to like after the saugeye tourny for two days


----------



## 1basshunter

Dovans said:


> whats the lake going to like after the saugeye tourny for two days


Lots of them biting right now!!!! Just go to the lesser known spots!!!


----------



## 1basshunter

Tonight hall using a Suspending redeye shad


----------



## jiggerman

Nice catch Rob you the fisher king


----------



## scarbz21

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 497656
> View attachment 497657


What line you throwing on these? I’m tempted to snag a few lures.


----------



## 1basshunter

scarbz21 said:


> What line you throwing on these? I’m tempted to snag a few lures.


Braid, Good braid!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 497656
> View attachment 497657


I’m glad you posted the pics. Kept saying red eye shads so I was looking for suspending strike king red eye shads lol.


----------



## 1basshunter

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m glad you posted the pics. Kept saying red eye shads so I was looking for suspending strike king red eye shads lol.


I don’t think it’ll be long before they start making them also


----------



## fishmeister

Sure seems like an ideal night. Anybody make it out?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Bite was horrible at indian last night, no wind. Less than 3 mph. 1 eye


----------



## codger

Tried Alum from the bank tonight. Did get a nice LM (~16") right at sunset from about 2 FOW. No Saugeye, but that's nothing new for me. Dead calm night. Bite probably turned on right after I left 😕


----------



## crappie55

Went out to nite at buckeye an couldn't buy a bite walked the whole north shore an sellers point


----------



## scarbz21

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Bite was horrible at indian last night, no wind. Less than 3 mph. 1 eye


went out to a local lake. 3 shorts no wind. I cant wait for next weekends temperatures to be in the 30's at night .


----------



## Snookhunter52

Ya I'm saving up my time to fish for this weekend. Much more promising than the rest of this week.


----------



## 1basshunter

This weekend the wife and I are going to Hawaii and I plan on doing some deep-sea fishing


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

codger said:


> Tried Alum from the bank tonight. Did get a nice LM (~16") right at sunset from about 2 FOW. No Saugeye, but that's nothing new for me. Dead calm night. Bite probably turned on right after I left 😕


Codger, are you talkin bout tonight Wednesday 11/2? If so your quitting before there is a night bit. It’s 7:12 at the moment and showing you posted 20 minutes ago. Not saying it’s gonna happen tonight but that’s not the night bite buddy.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Codger, are you talkin bout tonight Wednesday 11/2? If so your quitting before there is a night bit. It’s 7:12 at the moment and showing you posted 20 minutes ago. Not saying it’s gonna happen tonight but that’s not the night bite buddy.


Sorry codger now it’s saying 20 hours ago so assuming you fished last night. Not sure why it said 20m when I looked at your post but I do have crappy cell signal at the moment.


----------



## codger

Yeah, it was Tues. night. I had planned to fish til around midnight, but my back was bothering me by 9PM, so I called it a night. I felt I had a decent spot, other than the lack of wind, current, or any signs of baitfish


----------



## Bitrunner

codger said:


> Tried Alum from the bank tonight. Did get a nice LM (~16") right at sunset from about 2 FOW. No Saugeye, but that's nothing new for me. Dead calm night. Bite probably turned on right after I left 😕


Fishing from the bank on the lake or below the dam? 
What kind of gear are people using for Saugeye?


----------



## HappySnag

Bitrunner said:


> Fishing from the bank on the lake or below the dam?
> What kind of gear are people using for Saugeye?


reed this all info is there








Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!


i had 3 hard hits,that were 2 eyes and one lost,they hit HJ#14 and simular bait 7 defrent lures last night. the miss i think was smaler fish or defrent spieces,it was 1 lite tick to line,i set hook 7 times no hook up,or it could be not agresive fish only inspecting the loore.. when i did not...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## 1basshunter

Bitrunner said:


> Fishing from the bank on the lake or below the dam?
> What kind of gear are people using for Saugeye?


Deep sea fishing gear


----------



## codger

Bitrunner said:


> Fishing from the bank on the lake or below the dam?
> What kind of gear are people using for Saugeye?


I was fishing the lake, not the spillway. They're not letting much water out right now and from what I gather, the spillway bite sucks unless they're letting more out. I don't know this to be true or not as I've not tried it. As for baits, I can only tell you what I was using which was various stickbaits and crankbaits of various colors, with and without rattles, at various retrieves. Clear as mud? Oh, I didn't use any soft plastics this time out.


----------



## jiggerman

Bitrunner said:


> Fishing from the bank on the lake or below the dam?
> What kind of gear are people using for Saugeye?


B runner, A spin casting reel and a six foot rod will be fine 6 or 8 lb test will work, casting lures or quarter ounce or eighth ounce jigs with different colors of twisters or swimbaits will work just fine.Goid luck too.


----------



## Gottagofishn

HappySnag said:


> reed this all info is there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy Night Bite Jerks Limit!!
> 
> 
> i had 3 hard hits,that were 2 eyes and one lost,they hit HJ#14 and simular bait 7 defrent lures last night. the miss i think was smaler fish or defrent spieces,it was 1 lite tick to line,i set hook 7 times no hook up,or it could be not agresive fish only inspecting the loore.. when i did not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ohiogamefishing.com


100% true. Honestly, there is more pertinent info in this thread than you will find in any book, Mag or TV show. Posts from so many successful fisherman about the waters we fish. Doesn’t get any better.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Anybody making it out tonight? It should be good.


----------



## scarbz21

Might try to sneak out this evening!


----------



## Craw-dad

Heading out for night bite. It will be heavy jigs and heavy sticks in this wind


----------



## Snookhunter52

Went to two different central Ohio lakes tonight and did okay. Caught a total of 3 saugeye. Two of them were caught on a clown 3.25" big joshy and 1 was caught on a slush 2.75" big joshy. Both swimbaits were paired with a 1/8 oz jighead. All the fish were caught behind the point instead of in front of it. Biggest was 18", smallest was 16"


----------



## Craw-dad

Hit alum last night 830-1130. Caught 5 all on sticks with in 15 ft from bank. 3 @ 16-17" 2 short


----------



## Creek Warrior

Went to Indian yesterday just for a bank trip and managed 4 saugeye, only could get them at one spot, they were all sub 15” which is a fist this fall at that lake. Lots of bass though hitting the husky jerks.


----------



## Craw-dad

My son and I went to Alum last night.1 LMB was all the action we had. I have been noticing I'm not seeing much for baitfish anybody else notice this or just my timing


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Craw-dad said:


> My son and I went to Alum last night.1 LMB was all the action we had. I have been noticing I'm not seeing much for baitfish anybody else notice this or just my timing


You just have to move around till you find the bait. Make sure you are fishing the wind blown banks. I’ve never seen so much shad at Alum as I have this fall. And don’t forget that saugeye will typically feed in short windows.


----------



## Workingman

Yeah, the short window thing drives me crazy! Can't tell you how many times I've caught a fish on one of my first 10 casts thinking "here we go" and only wind up with that 1 fish! I feel like alum is way trickier than the shallow lakes? Could be me justifying my poor fishing skills though! Haha


----------



## Creek Warrior

Got off work early yesterday and with the wife being out, I quickly seized the opportunity for her not to stop me, packed up the truck and went out. Got to the lake about 3:30pm, overcast with almost no wind, for the most part had the lake to myself. Thought I could pick up 1 or 2 before the evening but did not get a single hit. That all changed though about 530pm when the wind picked up, all the baby saugeye came out and I was catching a sub 15” about every 5th cast. They first started off hitting vibes, short aggressive rips, keeping the bait very close to the bottom. Normally the long pulls, almost bringing the bait to the surface before letting it fall normally works for me but glad I tried something else. After not catching any keeper size fish I decided to move, which is always a gamble for me to leave active fish, but I decided to forge forward. Next two stops had 3- 4 people already at them and my personal preference is to not fish in a crowd so I did not stick around. Next area required a bit of walking to get to but I knew I would have it to myself. The area was getting hammered by the wind so I tied on a 3/8oz jig with a 3.25 Joshua and nailed a keeper first cast! Like many of us think when this happens, “ Oh it’s on” but after that first fish, nothing else on the swim, tried down sizing and working higher in the column, varying retrieve, etc. Switched back to try the vibe game, only thing to show for it was a few lost vibes 🥲. At this moment, I had somewhat of a debate with myself, arguing how there is no way that with all these “textbook saugeye conditions”, that there is only just one fish here. So I switched it up again and started throwing stick baits, based off an earlier report I read this week, I started off with with a floater, working pretty steady with short pauses, didn’t get any hits. Switched to my best tuned suspender and gave it a long cast with 3 drives down, then just let it sit and the wind starting bringing it in. Once it was within about 5 foot of the bank, I felt a very familiar “bump” and the line was no longer slack, I gave it the ol 1,2 and hooks were set, let the thrashing begin! Was only a 16”er and was able to hoist him onto the rocks before he thought about coming unhooked. Those banks hits do not allow for much room for error and I usually like to have my drag a bit looser to add a bit of a buffer. That fish though told me what I needed to know, I caught eight 15”+ and four sub 15” fish in the next 90 minutes. No monsters were caught, largest were two 18” females who clearly have been eating well. Out of those fish all but two came within 5’ of the bank. The females both came literally right at my feet. Even though they were hitting at the bank, I do believe all fish were way out there and slowly followed the bait in and would not commit until the last minute, as short cast did not produce fish. This trip was successful for many reason for me personally. In years past I have struggled with confidence in the jerk bait this time of year, especially when it came down to this much attention to detail. I was always battling myself on whether a suspender or floater truly mattered or having the patience to dead stick a bait and not feel like I was “wasting time”. Well after this trip, I finally feel like I have “arrived” and was able pin point specific variables that produced different results. Sorry for the long read, I just want to share how persistence and attention to detail can really make or break a night for these fickle, toothy goblins we all love chasing. Hope you guys had a good night!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Creek Warrior said:


> Got off work early yesterday and with the wife being out, I quickly seized the opportunity for her not to stop me, packed up the truck and went out. Got to the lake about 3:30pm, overcast with almost no wind, for the most part had the lake to myself. Thought I could pick up 1 or 2 before the evening but did not get a single hit. That all changed though about 530pm when the wind picked up, all the baby saugeye came out and I was catching a sub 15” about every 5th cast. They first started off hitting vibes, short aggressive rips, keeping the bait very close to the bottom. Normally the long pulls, almost bringing the bait to the surface before letting it fall normally works for me but glad I tried something else. After not catching any keeper size fish I decided to move, which is always a gamble for me to leave active fish, but I decided to forge forward. Next two stops had 3- 4 people already at them and my personal preference is to not fish in a crowd so I did not stick around. Next area required a bit of walking to get to but I knew I would have it to myself. The area was getting hammered by the wind so I tied on a 3/8oz jig with a 3.25 Joshua and nailed a keeper first cast! Like many of us think when this happens, “ Oh it’s on” but after that first fish, nothing else on the swim, tried down sizing and working higher in the column, varying retrieve, etc. Switched back to try the vibe game, only thing to show for it was a few lost vibes 🥲. At this moment, I had somewhat of a debate with myself, arguing how there is no way that with all these “textbook saugeye conditions”, that there is only just one fish here. So I switched it up again and started throwing stick baits, based off an earlier report I read this week, I started off with with a floater, working pretty steady with short pauses, didn’t get any hits. Switched to my best tuned suspender and gave it a long cast with 3 drives down, then just let it sit and the wind starting bringing it in. Once it was within about 5 foot of the bank, I felt a very familiar “bump” and the line was no longer slack, I gave it the ol 1,2 and hooks were set, let the thrashing begin! Was only a 16”er and was able to hoist him onto the rocks before he thought about coming unhooked. Those banks hits do not allow for much room for error and I usually like to have my drag a bit looser to add a bit of a buffer. That fish though told me what I needed to know, I caught eight 15”+ and four sub 15” fish in the next 90 minutes. No monsters were caught, largest were two 18” females who clearly have been eating well. Out of those fish all but two came within 5’ of the bank. The females both came literally right at my feet. Even though they were hitting at the bank, I do believe all fish were way out there and slowly followed the bait in and would not commit until the last minute, as short cast did not produce fish. This trip was successful for many reason for me personally. In years past I have struggled with confidence in the jerk bait this time of year, especially when it came down to this much attention to detail. I was always battling myself on whether a suspender or floater truly mattered or having the patience to dead stick a bait and not feel like I was “wasting time”. Well after this trip, I finally feel like I have “arrived” and was able pin point specific variables that produced different results. Sorry for the long read, I just want to share how persistence and attention to detail can really make or break a night for these fickle, toothy goblins we all love chasing. Hope you guys had a good night!


I love it when folks get “jazzed” about fishing… Whenever I spend the evening in my garaged boat getting tackle ready for the next morning I often have trouble getting to sleep thinking of different tactics for the trip. After the trip I’m usually thinking about what I could have done differently, even if it was a great day.
I love fishing!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Last night they where choking the jerk in current.


----------



## codger

Monday, 14Nov22. Nice day with a slight breeze. It's been too windy to take the canoe out lately, and the forecast shows the wind will be back for at least the next week. Got the canoe loaded on top of the truck. trolling motor, battery, fishing gear loaded up. Got the floatation/exposure suit, 7mm neoprene dive boots, and waterproof gloves ready to go. Drinks, a few snacks, and a cooler of ice ready. Time to go search for the saugeye or whatever else may happen to be enticed by my lures 🙂 Oh no, migraine setting in  
Now I sit here bummed. Still need to unload the truck. No idea when the weather will cooperate again, but know it will. Hope your day is going better than mine. Tight lines.

Update: DW just called and said she's on the way home and stopping at Arbys, did I want anything? Now I've got some buffalo chicken sliders on the way...things are looking up.


----------



## 1basshunter

Got a few more this morning they started biting at 7 am using a vibe


----------



## Scotty

Pineapple for scale


----------



## 1basshunter

Scotty said:


> Pineapple for scale


It was kind of funny I just got back from Hawaii and saw that pineapple peas there. I thought it would be kind of lucky Homan turned out it was right.


----------



## fishmeister

1basshunter said:


> It was kind of funny I just got back from Hawaii and saw that pineapple peas there. I thought it would be kind of lucky Homan turned out it was right.


Well, how was fishing in in the promised land?


----------



## scarbz21

anyone headed out today or this weekend? Im going to try to get out tonight or tomorrow. Be safe if you're fishing rocks guys!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

scarbz21 said:


> anyone headed out today or this weekend? Im going to try to get out tonight or tomorrow. Be safe if you're fishing rocks guys!


Wear some orange this weekend! Deer Gun Youth! It’s the old _“If it’s brown, it’s down.” _adage to look out for!


----------



## scarbz21

Good call out man! Most of the places I fish are not close to hunting grounds from shore. I remember one time fishing a local lake and I had someone draw on me while I was walking to a hole in the River. The side I was on was public across the stream was Private. I didnt have Orange on and didnt know it was gun season. On there behalf, they only had an orange hat on. Be safe everyone!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Yup, I do a lot of Pike fishing in the winter months, mostly wooded creeks and streams and have stumbled across hunters on occasion. I now wait till after gun season is over. Much safer!!!


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 495885
> Put an absolute beat down on them tonight!


What lake was that at? I want to try to get some perch this winter but idk any good lakes for ‘em


----------



## 1basshunter

scarbz21 said:


> anyone headed out today or this weekend? Im going to try to get out tonight or tomorrow. Be safe if you're fishing rocks guys!


I’m going right after work then first thing in the morning


----------



## Creek Warrior

I report the good and the bad, went out last night for 6 hours and did not get a single bump. Tried 7 spots with varying tactics. Thought for sure I would pull a few in but some nights go like that. That wind was bitter cold and has convinced me to finally replace my old, worn out jersey gloves I like to use for cold weather fishing. Hoping to get back at it one night this weekend.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Hoping the lake drawdowns get the creeks rocking, should be soon! 🤞


----------



## Craw-dad

Couldn't get gun week off work so I'm off this week. Probably not get out tonight but will start Sat night and hopefully quite a bit this week.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Creek Warrior said:


> I report the good and the bad, went out last night for 6 hours and did not get a single bump. Tried 7 spots with varying tactics. Thought for sure I would pull a few in but some nights go like that. That wind was bitter cold and has convinced me to finally replace my old, worn out jersey gloves I like to use for cold weather fishing. Hoping to get back at it one night this weekend.


Same! Ran into Troy all over the place so I know I was in the right places🤣


----------



## Craw-dad

Skunked at alum last night 11/20. Had 1 strike while tuning bait with fast rise. I had just add weight and was at a fairly slow sink, so I left it be and no other action.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Craw-dad said:


> Skunked at alum last night 11/20. Had 1 strike while tuning bait with fast rise. I had just add weight and was at a fairly slow sink, so I left it be and no other action.


Noob perspective here, but slow sink means I’m changing lures. Sinking jerkbaits never catch for me, this time of year I’m going perfect suspension to max 3-4 inches per second rising. That water is cold!


----------



## Craw-dad

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Noob perspective here, but slow sink means I’m changing lures. Sinking jerkbaits never catch for me, this time of year I’m going perfect suspension to max 3-4 inches per second rising. That water is cold!


Ya I was shooting for suspended and when tuning had a hit. I add sticky lead give it a couple casts see how it sits and adjust. If you have one that sinks change hooks to take off weight


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Craw-dad said:


> Ya I was shooting for suspended and when tuning had a hit. I add sticky lead give it a couple casts see how it sits and adjust. If you have one that sinks change hooks to take off weight


Sometimes you can remove the split ring from the tie ring. Depends on how it’s sinking.


----------



## 1basshunter

When tuning my stick baits that float I hate it when that happens I use this stuff easy to put on and easy to take some off. Also comes in different colors, chartreuse, red, and a few others a little dab will do it.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Well the saugeye made a sucker out of me today 🤣 Threw swimbaits and jerks. Stuck to only one location but dissected every possible seam and still nothing. Probably should have moved around more. Only fish I managed to catch was a hog of a spotted sucker on a jigging spoon.


----------



## odell daniel

Snookhunter52 said:


> Well the saugeye made a sucker out of me today 🤣 Threw swimbaits and jerks. Stuck to only one location but dissected every possible seam and still nothing. Probably should have moved around more. Only fish I managed to catch was a hog of a spotted sucker on a jigging spoon.
> 
> View attachment 499297


musky bait.....


----------



## reeroy

Craw-dad said:


> Ya I was shooting for suspended and when tuning had a hit. I add sticky lead give it a couple casts see how it sits and adjust. If you have one that sinks change hooks to take off weight


Good advice on the switching out hooks, and if it sticks a little longer than you like don't be afraid the clip one of the hooks I mean ya got 3 per treble so clip 1 you will be surprised bout that little difference


----------



## reeroy

Snookhunter52 said:


> Well the saugeye made a sucker out of me today 🤣 Threw swimbaits and jerks. Stuck to only one location but dissected every possible seam and still nothing. Probably should have moved around more. Only fish I managed to catch was a hog of a spotted sucker on a jigging spoon.
> 
> View attachment 499297


I feel your pain snookhunter, will you were 2nd guessing the basically putting up a tree stand I was hopping around thinking I should of stayed at my 2nd stop were I got my only fish (5 hours hopping) sooo.. .


----------



## Craw-dad

Tonight was definitely better than last trip but nothing crazy. 1st spot nothing on to another. 2nd spot 4 or 5 misses before I could connect and once I dialed them in they want nothing to do with a pause tonight. Their choice was super slow steady wobble if I varied much in speed couldn't get a bite and first fish in a while for me over 20".


----------



## HappySnag

i toone my stick bait home in bucket,order defrent size rings,defrent size hooks i prefer VMC inline hooks 1/0,2/0,3/0,4/0,5/0 and order defrent size and make dual snap's,get scale in grams from harbor freight for $15.on the water i cast longest cast bring that in,the loore has proper temperature from water,now i check for suspending,by the water the easiest adjustment is to ad proper size dual snap.the dual snap work like ratel.


----------



## reeroy

Jeez us happy talk about highly tactical n technical it's like your a freaking sniper shining your own reloaded bullets n naming them. I was among the the 1st to spearhead this central ohio night saugeye stuff and never could've imagined it would come to what we have available n guys like you adding to the spice rack it's good stuff man


----------



## Snookhunter52

St.Scioto said:


> With the River being this low and clear they're feeding almost exclusively after dark right now. Try then.


Oh ya I forgot to mention that I caught that sucker out of a deep central Ohio lakes. I was shocked to catch a spotted sucker out there. I had no idea they were in there 😂 I have been meaning to make down to fish the rivers for saugeye. This time of year after a decent rain in certain spots you can catch a ridiculous amount of them.


----------



## Snookhunter52

St.Scioto said:


> I would have been surprised with the spotted sucker out of a deep lake, too!
> 
> In regards to those river eyes, they’re still feeding, even without the rain, trust me.
> 
> Take your headlamp out below any one of the lowheads on the Scioto/Olentangy right now after dark, you should spot them in numbers, even if there’s just a trickle of flow…



I'll have to make it down to one of lowhead dams a few times before Christmas. Was busy this week chasing crappie and steelhead (both trips were pretty successful). I haven't fished for late season river saugeye since November last year. It's something I should do more of since fishing for saugeye at Alum and Hoover has been frustrating this year.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Went out yesterday for operation “restock saugeye rations” after this past weeks family fish feast. Was going to head over to buckeye but changed my mind a few minutes into the drive and started making my way towards Indian as I had not been there in a while. Got settled in a proven spot from early fall in preparation for the dusk bite, and struck out. Started my way around the lake working several areas with no luck, spending roughly 30 minutes at each spot. After 4 stops, 0 fish and frustration starting to build, I had to check myself and ask the question “am I truly fishing, taking the time to fully dissect the area or am I just hoping to get lucky with what worked on past nights and have a fish jump on my line”. Which is exactly what I was doing, trying to relive the glory of nights past rather than put in the work. By this time it was that “lull” about and hour after dusk and before the night bite pick ups, which whoever knows when that starts each night. I decided to eat my peanut butter samich, drink a cup of coffee, break out the big winter coat and prep for a long night. I decided to head back to my first spot, even though the wind was changing, it was still getting enough to keep the water moving. Started out throwing jerks, varied between husky and rouges, trying different variations of suspenders and floaters, finally got one on a slow floating husky, dead sticking with a few twitch’s in the wind. Did not even feel the bite just saw my line shoot off. For about an hour after that , I was alternating between The husky jerk and a 3.25 Joshy, working 3 different areas of the spot and did not get any more customers. When I was throwing the 3.25 Joshy I had it paired with a 1/8oz jig. I did notice something when retrieving it, I felt with the larger plastic, I did not have a heavy enough weight to get the right action with the wind/current. Tough to explain but as I was retrieving it, slow rolled it just did not feel right, almost like more plastic made it more buoyant and was not staying in the lower half of the column. I eventually said, something is not right and switched to the 2.75, same color and 1/8oz jig. First cast I could immediately feel the difference as the bait felt more compact and was staying lower, about half way through the retrieve, I felt the distinct thump and nailed a keeper, and it was totally inhaled. Two cast later, I picked up another one, at that point I started to think I was onto something. Till 1am I was consistently putting fish on the bank, probably ended the night with 20 or so fish, I would say 50/50 on keeper vs non keeper size. They did come in waves though where you would catch a slew of shorts then 2 keepers. Largest fish of the night was only 18” but was packed with bait fish and eggs. The lesson for tonight, and I suppose it’s nothing new I learned but again reinforced, SLOW down this time of year, work your area thoroughly with multiple tactics, if it’s looks like fish would be holding, they probably are. Ecspecially at Indian, these fish get so much pressure, the amount of Jerks and Joshy these fish see in a days time I bet is unreal. I watch guys rip and run from spot to spot and probably make 5 cast then they move on to the next one. Maybe that works for some but not for me in the cold weather.


----------



## fish_repeat

I caught this a week and a half ago .. give or take a day or so.. Was looking for smallmouth, in a place where I catch a lot of small saugeye. I put on a new 4" boot tail minnow with a rattler in it's tail. I managed to hook this monster and I didn't get that monster smallie I was hunting but I definitely got a surprise saugeye.  20.5 inches and 4.65 lbs.


----------



## kycreek




----------



## codger

fish_repeat said:


> I caught this a week and a half ago .. give or take a day or so.. Was looking for smallmouth, in a place where I catch a lot of small saugeye. I put on a new 4" boot tail minnow with a rattler in it's tail. I managed to hook this monster and I didn't get that monster smallie I was hunting but I definitely got a surprise saugeye.  20.5 inches and 4.65 lbs.



Nice fish and welcome to OGF


----------



## Craw-dad

Any thoughts from you Alum guys on musky in the area keeping saugeye from being active? Last night almost an hour with no hits in an area that has been good for me lately. Finally had a hit, caught a small musky and then 4 saugeye in the next hour. Just had me wondering if they were just waiting for the predator to leave so they could be the predator not prey?


----------



## lacdown

Craw-dad said:


> Any thoughts from you Alum guys on musky in the area keeping saugeye from being active? Last night almost an hour with no hits in an area that has been good for me lately. Finally had a hit, caught a small musky and then 4 saugeye in the next hour. Just had me wondering if they were just waiting for the predator to leave so they could be the predator not prey?


I feel that's how it is in the spillway when the water is crystal clear. Nothing til dark as the muskie are roaming.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willy heft

Creek Warrior said:


> Went out yesterday for operation “restock saugeye rations” after this past weeks family fish feast. Was going to head over to buckeye but changed my mind a few minutes into the drive and started making my way towards Indian as I had not been there in a while. Got settled in a proven spot from early fall in preparation for the dusk bite, and struck out. Started my way around the lake working several areas with no luck, spending roughly 30 minutes at each spot. After 4 stops, 0 fish and frustration starting to build, I had to check myself and ask the question “am I truly fishing, taking the time to fully dissect the area or am I just hoping to get lucky with what worked on past nights and have a fish jump on my line”. Which is exactly what I was doing, trying to relive the glory of nights past rather than put in the work. By this time it was that “lull” about and hour after dusk and before the night bite pick ups, which whoever knows when that starts each night. I decided to eat my peanut butter samich, drink a cup of coffee, break out the big winter coat and prep for a long night. I decided to head back to my first spot, even though the wind was changing, it was still getting enough to keep the water moving. Started out throwing jerks, varied between husky and rouges, trying different variations of suspenders and floaters, finally got one on a slow floating husky, dead sticking with a few twitch’s in the wind. Did not even feel the bite just saw my line shoot off. For about an hour after that , I was alternating between The husky jerk and a 3.25 Joshy, working 3 different areas of the spot and did not get any more customers. When I was throwing the 3.25 Joshy I had it paired with a 1/8oz jig. I did notice something when retrieving it, I felt with the larger plastic, I did not have a heavy enough weight to get the right action with the wind/current. Tough to explain but as I was retrieving it, slow rolled it just did not feel right, almost like more plastic made it more buoyant and was not staying in the lower half of the column. I eventually said, something is not right and switched to the 2.75, same color and 1/8oz jig. First cast I could immediately feel the difference as the bait felt more compact and was staying lower, about half way through the retrieve, I felt the distinct thump and nailed a keeper, and it was totally inhaled. Two cast later, I picked up another one, at that point I started to think I was onto something. Till 1am I was consistently putting fish on the bank, probably ended the night with 20 or so fish, I would say 50/50 on keeper vs non keeper size. They did come in waves though where you would catch a slew of shorts then 2 keepers. Largest fish of the night was only 18” but was packed with bait fish and eggs. The lesson for tonight, and I suppose it’s nothing new I learned but again reinforced, SLOW down this time of year, work your area thoroughly with multiple tactics, if it’s looks like fish would be holding, they probably are. Ecspecially at Indian, these fish get so much pressure, the amount of Jerks and Joshy these fish see in a days time I bet is unreal. I watch guys rip and run from spot to spot and probably make 5 cast then they move on to the next one. Maybe that works for some but not for me in the cold weather.
> View attachment 499778


Nice report alot of good info.I need some advise on fishing for saugeye from a boat on lake logan.I don't fish at night and have been catching a few when bass fishing.They mostly have been on flats with weeds and depth of around 5.Have caught them on rouges suspending and rattle traps.The lake has some rocky shore lines but alot of coves with weeds any thoughts.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Went out at 3am this morning before work to get a few cast in and try and take advantage of the front coming through. First spot did not produce any fish after a thorough dissection of the area, on to the next. I decided to make a stop at an old spot that I have not fished all year, the wind was looking good, strong out of the SW and was due to be shifting to a W wind in about an hour. This spot is very unique as it has heavy tree cover at the bank which is a small gradual point, with wind out of the SW, you are protected from the wind, however 30 or so yards out, it’s full on wind. Basically an eddy is created where you have wind coming off both sides of the point but you have protected “V” shaped pool right in front of you. This set up screamed jerk bait to me, so I decided to go with a recently revived smithwick I pulled from a snag, along with about 10 jigs with various twister tails and swim baits from my last outing. When I pulled it, I realized it had been down there for a long time as all 3 hooks had corroded and rusted off, the bait was so covered in mud and lake slime I could not even tell what color it was. Last night I decided to clean it up and see if I could revive it. To my surprise it was structurally sound and floated. After some serious elbow grease, new hooks and split rings, I had myself a nice blue and chrome ‘Wick to add to the collection. I gave it a quick preliminary tune with a suspending dot and added snap, tested it in my bucket, a very slow rise, which is perfect in case the water temps start to drop quick, it would not turn into a sinker. To tangent a bit more before I get back to the fishing, what ultimately got me to decide on going early this morning before work was that darn bait. All I could think about after I revived it was all the events that had to take place before in order for me to stumble across that snag and eventually have possession of it. An even crazier part, I caught that snag with another bait I found on the banks of the Miami river the day before when I had an hour of time to kill, it was a red eye shad that only needed some new hooks and that was the last thing I did at the house before my Sunday outing. So in some weird long drawn out explanation, I felt the universe was telling me to get out of my warm bed this morning and go make it happen, now back to the fishing report. So I make as long of a cast as I could, using the wind in my favor to get the bait out past the wind protected pool, first two cast I work the bait with the classic two twitch pause method, nothing. Third cast I zing it out there again and drive it down with two hard pulls and decided to let it sit and see if I could get the wind to bring it around the pool edge. As I was maintaining my line trying to keep the slack out, I picked up the rod tip and felt a dead weight, didn’t even think about it just gave it quick tug, a rather wimpy hook set and immediately drag started peeling, fish on! Realized I somehow managed to tweak the drag as it was set to low so at first I thought I had a giant, but as it began to splash around I realized I needed to tighten it up just a bit. Landed a respectable 17”er. Time to rinse and repeat and see if I could mimic that cast, proved to be rather tricky to get it to that general area again as every time I made a cast, 1 with it being dark and I don’t like to use my head lamp shinning on the water and 2 the wind kept pushing it to far to the right so I was not coming in at the top of the pool where I believe that fish was hanging out at. However I was able to replicate it a few more times as I picked several more fish along the way, largest one was 19” which was retuned to be had another day! This method only worked for another 45 minutes, as the wind was shifting to coming from the W and was causing my saugeye pool to disperse. To be honest, I’m afraid if it didn’t, I may still be there and late for work 😂. I decided to keep 3 as last trip provided plenty for the freezer and we will have these 3 tonight for dinner. Todays lesson, when the universe gives you free fishing tackle, make sure you use it!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

So last night hit the water (from bank) with FlyTyer1. Technically his second ever fall/winter saugeye outing. First was my fault and had him out in 25mph south winds because I thought it was the thing to do in such situations. No hits that night and he hated it! Anyways back to Wednesday night, thought it was gonna be a bust again. We had a time limit being a “school” night. I had a plan with 7 spots to hit in the allotted 3 1/2-4 hours of fishing. Per usual not a single hit for the first few hours. Last spot and I casted out and had a smashing hit on the second pause. Got it in and was a dandy. Immediately threw her into some rocks and started casting back out. Maybe 5 minutes went by and he had his first nighttime winter saugeye at 19 1/2”. I threw straight out where he just hooked up and on a long pause felt that slight thump and hooked up with another. He was still unhooking his fish when I brought mine ashore. Unfortunately nothing after those 3 fish but made for a special night. I’m sure we could’ve got some more if given more time but all is good. We ended up with a 23”, 19 1/2” and 18 1/4”. Mine on a blue/chrome rogue and his on a hj12 clown.


----------



## codger

Wow, nice fish. What a way to end an outing.


----------



## reeroy

Oh yeah the classic Rouge vs. Husky, formally known as Ford vs. Chevy


----------



## BrandonMiller526

I haven’t kept up with my fall but it’s been a great one, limits more often then not. For the past 10 weeks I have gone to indian lake 38-40 times fishing the saugeye slam. I had two skunks, many 4-10 fish nights with a handful of those special nights. Only kept 1 limit and gave away 5-6 fish in those two months.
In October and early November, swimbaits in and around current were key, with the occasional jerkbait bite on wind blown shorline or strong current. The past month has been a jerkbait beat down, started off with slow rising baits worked at medium speeds to as of last week tuning to suspend for 5-6 seconds.

sadly most of my success came in quantity and not quality, the tournament ran as a 3 fish stringer and I got or tied for my best 3 on the very last night of the tournament 🤣 meaning the other 38 trips were not beneficial for my placement. However, I learned so much about Indian lake saugeye during this time. The average size class of Indian is very good, but those random 24-26’s are just not showing up this year.

big fish of tournament went 23.75








































































Photos include top 10 and some of my favorites catches of the fall.


----------



## kycreek

Iced down & I'll clean them in the am.


----------



## Hatchetman

kycreek said:


> View attachment 500826
> 
> 
> Iced down & I'll clean them in the am.



Those are some nice sized sauger. Do you get them that size regular down there? Up here at Pike Island 12-16 are normal with most being 13-15. Size has been up for the last couple weeks though. Need more rain to keep the river at 17-19 ft up here....


----------



## kycreek

Hatchetman said:


> Those are some nice sized sauger. Do you get them that size regular down there? Up here at Pike Island 12-16 are normal with most being 13-15. Size has been up for the last couple weeks though. Need more rain to keep the river at 17-19 ft up here....


 Been running short down here for the most part but caught some better (17" & 18") ones last night. Lot's of 13" fish being caught this year. Last time I caught anything this size was last week of November. They were really biting last night. With it raining now it may be a few days before I catch anymore.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Good morning guys,my weekend was great went fishing Friday after work with my neighbor that was looking to have a fish fry fish from 3 till 7 using vibes slow retrieve.
> View attachment 497355


photo shop that was on facebook.....


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> photo shop that was on facebook.....


Tom my sign language ability is very limited, but I do know one


----------



## Craw-dad

Anybody had eyes on alum? Is it fishable from shore? Wasn't sure if it had much ice. Wanted to try tomorrow night. Anyone else heading out?


----------



## Snookhunter52

I checked last night and it was open at Cheshire. If there's skim ice the wind and rain tomorrow will likely break it back up.


----------



## Craw-dad

Awesome thats what I wanted to here. It's 40-45 min trip for me, long way to find ice. Long John's and rain gear I send back a report. THANKS


----------



## Workingman

I might be able to check it in the morning. Hoover is skimmed over but alum was open as of today. Don't know what tonight will do. the south end is slow to freeze. I'd say face of dam will definitely be fishable.
May be some ice in coves tomorrow


----------



## codger

Craw-dad said:


> Anyone else heading out?



Current plan is to hit Alum tomorrow and try some spots on west side. I tried a few nights ago and only got to fish for half an hour . I decided to send a text to DW to tell her I was moving locations and my phone showed 7% battery. Since I'm on call 24/7 I decided I had better call it a night and get home before my phone died. After the almost half mile (.47) walk back to my truck the phone showed 1%. When I got home it showed 76% (?). Turns out, I guess, these I-phones get weird when they get really cold. Anyway, I learned to keep my phone in an inside pocket and carry a charge stick just in case.


----------



## Workingman

Alum is definitely fishable from Cheshire Road South. all of the main lake is open. Maybe a little bit of ice back deep in the coves but that's it. Didn't see up near Howard rd though.


----------



## Craw-dad

THANKS all for the reports. Looks like it will be a late trip and hope to stay through the wind change. To anyone heading out, stay safe and good luck


----------



## Craw-dad

Last night kept 2 18"&20" 1 throw back with 3 misses all caught slow steady retrieve. Only 2 spots couple hours and I was soaked. Keep fingers crossed 🤞 for open water next week.


----------



## codger

I can't imagine what I've done to mess up my karma, but it has certainly turned bad lately. I had to cancel last night due to a migraine. That makes 2 of the last 3 trips I've had to cancel and the one I made was cut short by my phone. Good to hear others were catching fish though. The warm temps and rain next week should make for open water. Maybe by then karma will be happy with me again.


----------

